# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Today's Toons 4/18/18

## pookie18

Click for related audio:
  

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & W: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

Zuckerberg Requires House Members To Accept Terms Of Service Before He Testifies

----------

Beachcomber (04-18-2018),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-18-2018),JMWinPR (04-18-2018),potlatch (04-18-2018)

----------


## scootervanneuter

Thanks, Pookie!  :Smile:

----------


## pookie18

> Thanks, Pookie!


You're welcome, Scooter!

----------


## potlatch

@pookie18

Greetings and hope all's well with you!  I have a new .gif in case Hillary pops into the news again.  :Smile:  I will post it at the other place too - just to keep my name in the 'memory bank' there, lol.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> @pookie18
> 
> Greetings and hope all's well with you!  I have a new .gif in case Hillary pops into the news again.  I will post it at the other place too - just to keep my name in the 'memory bank' there, lol.


Now that's funny @potlatch !

----------

potlatch (04-18-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

i like this one pookie!

----------


## pookie18

> @pookie18
> 
> Greetings and hope all's well with you!  I have a new .gif in case Hillary pops into the news again.  I will post it at the other place too - just to keep my name in the 'memory bank' there, lol.


Thanks & all's well, @potlatch! Added Sasquatch to Friday's thread...

----------

potlatch (04-18-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> Now that's funny @potlatch !


Thanks Rickity! I spent a lot of time on that one. Appreciate your comment.  :Smile:

----------


## potlatch

> Thanks & all's well, @potlatch! Added Sasquatch to Friday's thread...


Thanks, and laughing at your 'Sasquatch' name for her!

----------

